# help off the tee (all long irons and metals)



## slothoncanvas (Sep 11, 2006)

hello. i just signed up to this forum. 

i'm 18, just graduated from highschool, and started playing golf earlier this year.

i'm at or around a 20 handicap. sometimes better, i've my days.

but... my shortgame needs work, that i can work on myself. i'm really pretty satisfied with my irons.

off the tee is where i struggle. i'll sometimes hit a very weak short hook, sometimes hit a high long slice, and sometimes... hit it perfectly straight and long.

any ideas as to what may be causing this? happens with my driver, 3 wood, even my 7 wood when i hit it off the tee. also with my 2 and 3 irons (if i even get them up at all) or _sometimes_ with my 4 iron.

any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

oh and also, i'd love *nothing* more than to hit my tee shots *straight*. they don't have to be long, i'd just like some subtle consistency in my game off the tee. if i could hit a club 230-250 yards out there consistently straight, i think i could take 5-10 strokes off every round.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

that's some brilliant insight. Likely you just have an inconsistent swing. You likely need some good lessons to get your proper alignment, swing plane, and balance. I'd recommend a 2-3 day golf school in your PA area. Sounds like a nice graduation gift for you.


----------

